
Setting up a ROCKPro64 (powerful single-card computer) - ingve
https://lemire.me/blog/2019/05/14/setting-up-a-rockpro64-powerful-single-card-computer/
======
Data_Junkie
This "the modern way to run applications on Linux is with docker" b.s needs to
stop.

